# Weekly Competition 2016-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 U' R' F' U' F2 U2 F'
*2. *R2 F' U R' U2 R' F R' U'
*3. *R F2 R U2 F' U F R F'
*4. *U R F' R F U' R F U2
*5. *U R F' U' R' U F2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U D' R' D' F' D L' B L' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 R2
*2. *U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B' U2 R' F' D' R2 F R2 U' B'
*3. *B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 R F' L R2 U2 R2 D2 U'
*4. *U2 B L2 F D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 L U B U B2 F U L F' R2
*5. *L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F' R' D2 U2 L' F' L B' U' L U

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 L2 U' F D2 U' B D L R' D' B' Fw F' U2 F2 D' Uw Rw2 R' U2 F2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw L' Rw' F' Uw2 R' Uw U2 B2 L Uw' B2 Rw2 D Uw2
*2. *U2 R' Fw' Uw2 F2 D F' R2 D2 Fw U L2 R F Rw' U2 Fw2 R U' Fw2 Rw2 B F' L B' D' Uw' R2 Fw' R2 Fw U' Fw D' F Rw2 R U R B'
*3. *R2 D Uw U Rw' Uw Rw2 D' Uw2 R' Uw L2 Rw' Uw' F Rw' Fw2 F' L2 B' Fw2 Uw' U F U' Fw L Rw B2 L R' Uw2 L D R2 D2 Uw Rw' Fw' Rw
*4. *U' F2 L2 R' Uw F2 R' D' U' F' Rw' R2 Uw2 U2 Fw R Fw U Rw' F2 L' Rw2 D' B' U' Fw2 Uw' B' Uw U' L2 D2 F' D L Fw L B Fw2 F'
*5. *Uw' L' B F L2 Rw2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' Fw2 L2 Rw F Rw2 B2 F Uw Fw U2 R U' Rw U' Fw' R2 B U' B L2 R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw' D2 L B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 U' Lw Dw2 Lw' R Uw R' B' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw B' Bw' Fw Uw2 R2 Fw F R B' Fw' Lw2 F' Dw2 Lw B D Uw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' F Dw Bw R Bw Rw R Uw2 L Lw Rw2 R B L2 R U' B' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 D2 U' L' Fw
*2. *D2 Dw' Bw' D' F U2 R' B' Lw' Bw' Lw2 R' D2 Dw2 Uw' B Bw F L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Bw' L2 Fw Rw' B2 D R2 Uw L Bw' F' Rw F' L2 Uw Lw' Rw' Bw2 U R B' D2 Dw B Fw' L' R' Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' D' L Lw' F'
*3. *L Lw2 R' Dw L' R2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw Dw2 U Fw' Dw Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' Bw F2 Dw2 Fw2 L U2 Fw L' F2 L2 Rw2 Dw Bw Fw D' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' R Uw B' Rw' Dw' L' Lw R U2 B' L2 Rw U' Lw2 Fw Lw R2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 B Fw
*4. *Fw R U' Bw' F' D' Dw' R2 D B2 L R' Fw' Lw' B2 Uw' Lw Rw' B Bw F' Uw' B2 L' Uw U2 Bw' R' B Fw2 D Dw' Uw Lw Dw' U2 R' Dw2 F2 Lw' F Uw L' Uw2 Fw' D Dw2 Uw2 B D2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 B2 D2 Dw' Rw Bw2 Fw' F
*5. *Bw2 Fw L Bw F' D U' Lw' R2 Fw2 D Dw2 U2 L2 B' Fw U' Bw Dw2 Bw Fw2 L Fw2 D2 Lw Rw' Bw Lw R' U' Lw U F' Lw2 Fw2 R' D Rw' F' D' Dw2 U R2 Uw' U' Rw2 U' B2 Bw' Fw' Lw Rw' R' B' L Rw' D' Fw' L' Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 3F2 R B2 2B' F' 2L' 2B 3F2 2F' L 2F' U 3R2 B2 R 2D2 U 2B' F U' 2R 3F2 2U 2B2 2L 2R 2U2 2F2 2U 3F2 2F' 3U' 2L' 2B' R2 2B U2 F 2R' 3U' 2L2 2R 3U' 2U 2L' 3R' 2U' U2 F' 3U2 L2 3R' R B2 3U 2B2 3F' 2F F2 L F 2D' B2 2B F2 D' 3R' 3F2 2F2
*2. *2R2 2U 3F' U' L' U 3R F2 D B L R2 2U' F' 2L2 2D2 2L 3R' 2B U' 3F' 3R' R' 2U' 2F 2U2 2F2 R 2D 2R2 R 2B2 3R' 3U' U R B 2U' 2L2 2B' U2 2B' D' 2F F R2 2F2 F' 2U' 2B' F' 2L 2R' R2 3F2 D2 2L2 2D2 2U2 B' 2L' 3R' R2 2B2 D 2U2 2B 2F' R U'
*3. *R2 2U' 2L 2R' 2B' D' 2L 2R' 2F F2 D2 L' U2 3R R' 3F2 U2 3F2 2F 3R2 F U' L' 2R B 3F' L' 2R R F' 2U' 2B 2F' L2 2L2 3R2 2R' 2U 2B2 L 2U2 3F2 L2 2L2 3U' U B2 2B' 3U B 2B 3F F2 2U 2F2 2L2 3R2 2R' D2 3U2 2B2 3F' D F 2U L 2R2 2D 2F' D
*4. *2F2 L 2L' 2B2 2R R' 3F2 2F 3R' B2 2U B' F2 2U L2 3U' 2F' 2L 2D' 3U' L' 2D2 2U' 3R 3F 2F2 D2 B 3F' L' 3U' R' 2D 3U' U L 2L 2R' 2F2 3R 2R' 3U' L2 2U F' 2U' 2L' 2R' R' D' U2 2B2 2F' F' U 2F U' 3R2 2R' R' 2B' 3R2 2D2 L 2L' R2 3U2 2L' R2 D'
*5. *L D' 2B2 2R 2D 2U2 B' R2 F' R2 D' R' 3U2 2U' R U' 2L' D' 3U2 2F' 2D 3U L2 2L2 3R R' 2D2 U2 R2 D' 2U 2R' 2D F2 3U B2 F' 2R' 3U' B' D 2B2 F2 3R' 3F2 L' 2L' 2F2 2R D' 2U 2B2 F2 2L' 2B D2 2D' 2L' 2R B' 3R' R' B 3F2 D2 3U2 2L' F' U' 2L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 2R 3U 3F F' 2L2 3B' F2 2R F L' D2 3U2 U' 2L2 2R2 2U2 L2 3R2 2R D 2R2 3F 2F 2U2 3B' R D2 3U2 2U B R B R 3U 2L2 F2 3L U2 2L 2B' 2R' R 3B2 3U 2U' 2L' R2 3B 3F2 R 3B' 2L 2D' 2R2 R2 U' 3F' 3L 2D 3D' 2U U' 3R' 2R' 2U' 2R' F2 D 2D2 U2 F' R 2U U' 3F' F2 L' 3D B' 3B' 2F2 2D2 2L' 3L2 R 2B' 3B' F2 2U2 U' 2F' L2 3L2 R2 2F' 2U' 3B D' B'
*2. *2F2 2U2 B2 F 2L2 R' D2 3L' 3U2 3F F' 3U' 2L 2R' B2 3D U' 3B2 3D R' 2F 3U2 B2 2B' 3B' 2L 3R2 2B' 3R2 3D' 2U 3L F2 2D' B D' B2 2B 3D2 3L' 2B' F2 L' 3L2 3R 3B 3D' 3L' 3R2 2D' 3L 3U' U R2 2U F L' 2L 3U2 2U' 3B' 2L2 3L2 2R R2 B' 2D' 2U2 B F' 2L D 2D' L 2F' F2 2D L 2R' 3F2 R2 3U L R' 2D2 3B' L2 2F' 2R' 2B 3U 3L 2R2 2D' 3U' 3R 3F2 L' D R'
*3. *L2 3D F2 3R 3U2 2U 3F' 2F D 3L 2D' 3L D' U' 3R2 2R' R' D2 2D2 2F' 3R' D2 2U 2F U' 2R2 2F2 3L' 2R' F2 D' 3D' 3L' 2R' U' 3L 2U' L' 2R R 3B2 3L' 2B R 3B L2 2R 3D2 2R 3B F' D 3L' 3F2 L2 3L 2R R 2D2 2F F L 2L' 3U2 2U 3L' 2D 2L' R F 3U 2U' F2 2D' 3B2 F' 2U2 2L 3L' 2R' 2F2 2U 3B U 3F2 D 2F 3U2 L' 3F2 2L 3R2 2D 2R' 2B' 3B 2D 2L2 2R2 3D'
*4. *2B2 F 3D' 3U U 2R 3U2 2B 3R F 2U' 2L' F' R2 2F' F 2D 2F 3D2 3R' U2 B2 2L 3L' 3R' 2R2 R2 3U F2 D2 3D2 L 3L' 2F 2L2 3F2 3U' 3B2 2L 3L R2 3D' U2 3B' D' L' 2L 3L 3R' R 2F2 2R2 3D' R' 2F2 3D' B' 2F 2L2 3L' 3B 2R' 2D 3L' 3R2 U' 3F 3R' 2D' B 3B' D2 2D 3F' 2R2 2F' F 2L2 F 3U 2R 3D 3B U 2B2 3B 3F2 F D2 2D2 3L2 3R B 2B 3F' F L2 3B 3U2 2U2
*5. *3U' 2L 3D2 3R 2R 3F2 2D 2B' F' D2 3D 2B2 2D U2 2B 3B 3U2 U 2B2 2L2 3D2 R2 2D 2B2 3F2 F2 2U' 2R2 2U U' F2 3R' 3B' 3F' 3R 3B2 F 2L2 2U' L' 3R' 2R' R U' 3R2 3U2 F' 3D2 2F' 3D2 3U2 2B2 D2 U' 2R 3D2 L' 3R 2F L2 D2 2U' 2L' U 2L' D 2U2 U' 3B F2 3R2 D 3U2 3B' D' 3U 2U' L' 2L' 3L2 F 3R' B D 3D' 2L' 3F 2R2 3U2 3B' 3D2 2L' D 2U 2R2 R' 2F 3R' 2D' 3L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 F R2 F U' F U2
*2. *F U' F R F' R F U' R' U'
*3. *R F U2 F U2 R' U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 L D2 L' D U2 F' L D' R
*2. *L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 L2 R B U' F L' B' R' D F R
*3. *U' B' U' L D' F' B' L' F' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' B U2 B Rw Fw F2 Uw2 Fw F U B' Fw F2 L2 D2 Uw' R' Fw' L U B2 Fw L2 U' Rw2 U Fw U Fw2 F U L2 U' R' Fw' F2 Uw' U2 Rw
*2. *Uw2 U2 Fw D' Uw R2 D2 R' D B2 Uw2 B' D Uw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Rw U2 L R' F' L2 Uw' B2 F2 U' L D2 Fw2 F' U' R2 F' R' D2 B' L Rw2 F'
*3. *B' U' B D' U Fw F2 R' Uw U' Fw2 F' R' B' Uw2 Rw D' F' D2 F' D' F' D2 U' B Uw' F' L2 Rw' F' Uw2 Fw' F2 D' B2 Fw' F' R U2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L B R D2 U' R Dw2 R Uw2 U L' Lw Dw2 Uw' L Lw D' Dw' F2 Uw B2 Uw2 F2 Lw' D Bw2 Lw Rw U Rw2 D B U Lw2 Uw' B' Bw F D' Bw Fw2 F Dw2 Uw' Bw R2 Bw2 Fw F' R' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw F2 D' B Bw2 Fw2
*2. *D2 Lw Rw' B2 F' Lw Fw2 L B' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L' D' L2 Uw Fw L2 Dw' B Fw L2 Fw L2 Lw2 U2 Bw F L' Lw' D2 Uw2 B F2 L2 R2 F' Lw U' B' F' Uw2 U2 R2 B2 D Lw2 Bw' F Dw2 Fw Dw' U2 Lw2 B' Bw F Rw' B2
*3. *Fw2 F2 Uw' F D2 Bw2 D R' D2 Rw2 R2 Dw Uw Rw2 D2 Rw R' Uw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw' Dw Uw2 Rw2 R' Bw' Dw U' L' Rw2 Fw R' Fw D Uw B' Dw Lw2 U B' F' Dw2 Uw F D Bw Dw' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 R' Uw' L2 Dw' F' R' Bw2 F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' R' 2F 3U2 F L 2B 3U' 2R 2F2 D' 3F2 2D' L2 2R' D' 2R 2D2 3U2 B2 2B' D 2D2 2R F' R' 2U' 2F2 U B' 2R 3U 2F2 2L' 3U 2R 2U 3F2 L 2R' R 2F 3R 2R' F 2R2 U2 2B2 L 3U2 2F' L 3R' 2R 2B2 2U2 3F2 L' 3F D 2D' 2L 3R' B L2 2L 2D' 2U' L' F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B2 2R' 3F2 3U 3R 3B2 L 2D2 3L2 B' 3B 3U' 2L 3L' 3R' 3U 3L2 2B' 3B' 2F' F 3L 3R' 2D 3F 2F2 3D' U2 R B R' 2D 2L' 3R 3B2 3L2 3R' 2R' 3F 2F 2L' 3B2 D2 3R2 2R 2F2 2L 3R 2R' B 2F L' 2F2 F 3D2 3U 2U' 3L' D2 2L' 3U' 2L2 3L2 D2 U 2F2 R F 2R 3F 3R D' 3D2 3R 2F' 3R' R2 3U' 2U2 3R' 3F' 2D R' 3F F2 L' U2 3F 3D2 U' 3R2 2U L' R D2 3U2 3R' 3F F' R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 R' U F2 L U' F' D L U R2
*2. *B' D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 L2 F R2 F' L B' U R B2 R F' U R F2
*3. *D2 L' D2 R' F2 L D2 L U2 B2 R' D' B U B U2 L U2 R' U' R2
*4. *D2 R F' U R2 B' R' B2 U' F2 B2 R L2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L U2
*5. *F2 D2 R D2 R B2 F2 L' B2 L' R2 F U' B' L U' R U' R' D B
*6. *D R F U D F2 R' B' D B2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 D2
*7. *L' B2 D2 R D2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F U' L' U R2 U2 R' F'
*8. *D F U' R' D R2 B2 D' F R2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 B2 D2
*9. *U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 L' R D' B' L2 D' U2 R' D' U2 F'
*10. *L2 F' U L' U R' U R2 B' L' D2 F U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F D2 R2
*11. *F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B L' U L' D R2 D2 U2
*12. *D R2 L F2 B U2 L U2 D R D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2
*13. *U2 R' F2 U' B' U D' F U' B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2
*14. *B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U F' U L' U2 L R2 D U2 L2
*15. *D L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R' U2 L' D B U' F' U L' B2
*16. *D2 R' U' L2 D' R' F2 U2 F L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D
*17. *R2 D U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' B' D B2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 D' U'
*18. *L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D B' R2 D2 U' F2 U' B' L R'
*19. *D' B R U2 B' R U B2 L U' F2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U'
*20. *F' D2 B R2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 R' B2 U' L2 D2 B R' U B D' B'
*21. *R2 F' U2 F L2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 L' D2 L' F L U' R' D F' L
*22. *U L U2 F' D' L' F2 U B D B2 R2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2
*23. *L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 L' U' R U2 R2 B' U F L F
*24. *U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U' L' D B' D U L2 B' L B' D'
*25. *B2 L B2 R U2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R B' L' D B' R U L' U B'
*26. *L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 B L2 U2 B' L' D R2 D2 L' U R B2 D' F2
*27. *F2 R' L U2 F' R' D' F2 B' U' B2 R L F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2
*28. *L' B2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B F L' B' U' F R' F'
*29. *L2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D F2 L' B R' U' R B' U' L U' F'
*30. *B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 D F2 R U2 L' B U' R D U B2 F
*31. *D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B' L2 F L2 F2 D L U F' U' R' D' F U R'
*32. *F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D U L2 D' R' U2 F' R D2 B' R' B U2 B U
*33. *L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 B R2 D' R2 D' L D' B2 D R' B F'
*34. *L U2 B2 L B2 R D2 B2 R D2 B2 U F L2 D B L B R' F2 U'
*35. *R U B' L D' L U L2 U2 F L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2
*36. *D' L2 F2 L2 D U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B R' F' L R' B U B2 D' L'
*37. *D2 R D2 L2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 B2 U' L2 B R F' D' F' R F2 R2
*38. *U B' D F' B R' F D' L F L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2
*39. *R' F R2 U R L2 U' B' R' L' U D' R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' L2
*40. *L' B2 R U D L' B' D R2 L' B' R B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L' D L D B L F' U' B2 D2 F U2 B' R2 B L2 B' U2 F
*2. *U2 F2 R' B U2 D2 R L' B' R2 U D B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U
*3. *R' D2 R D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' D F' L D' L2 D
*4. *L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B' D B U' B' L2 D L U' R
*5. *L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B R2 F U2 B' R' U' B' L D' F' D2 B R' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R' B2 D F2 L2 F R' L' U' R U2 R' B2 L U2 D2 L D2 R2 D2
*2. *D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 F L' F' U R' D' R F2 L2 F
*3. *R B2 D R L F' L B L2 B' R U2 R F2 B2 D2 R L2 B2 L' B2
*4. *F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' F' D L U' L2 B2 F R2 B2
*5. *D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B D R D2 U2 F' L2 B R' B' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R' F D2 F' L2 B' D2 R' F U2
*2. *F2 U' B D B' R' L' U2 B' L' D2 L2 F2 U2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2
*3. *B D B U B L2 D2 B' U' R B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 R' U2 R
*4. *D F2 L2 D' F L D R' D R2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R
*5. *D L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R D L U2 F D L' F D R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F' R' B L' D2 U B2 L2 F U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F R' F' R F2 U2 R U
*3. *L D F L B L' U F2 R' U' R B2 L' F2 L U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2
*4. *Uw' B2 F2 R F2 R F' Uw Fw' F L2 D' B Uw2 R D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' F Uw R2 F' U2 L B' Uw Rw2 U' B2 Fw' U' R B2 R B D' L2 D2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 F
*3. *U' L B' U' R' U B' D B' D R' U B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U'
*4. *D2 Fw2 F2 R D' R Uw Rw2 D Rw' R B2 D F L2 B2 R2 D2 B' Fw F U' L' Rw' R D' Rw2 Fw R' Uw' U2 Rw' B Fw' F' Uw U2 F2 L' R2
*5. *B2 Bw Fw' D' R2 U F Dw F D U Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Rw Bw Fw D' Dw2 B Rw Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 B2 F2 Dw U L2 Rw U2 B2 Bw Lw2 D2 B2 D2 L D' Dw' Bw' F Rw Bw' Fw Uw Bw F Uw' Rw2 D U L2 Rw Fw' L2 Lw R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' B' R' L R' B R l' r' b
*2. *U' L U' R B U L R l r b' u
*3. *R L R' B' U B' R l' r u'
*4. *U B U' R' B' R' U B' l' r' b' u
*5. *U R L' U B' L U' B' L u

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (4, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (6, 4)
*3. *(-5, 6) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 6) / (0, -1) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L' R D U R L' R' L' D' U'
*2. *L U' L' U' D R' U' R L' D' U'
*3. *D L' R D U R L' U' D' U'
*4. *L U R D U' R U' D U' D' U'
*5. *R U' R U D L D' U R' D' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 10, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 7.28 7.77 (8.99) (6.64) 7.78 = *7.61*
*3X3X3:* (15.80) 17.65 18.00 18.92 (19.29) = *18.19*
*4X4X4: *1:47.17 1:41.23 (1:50.36) (1:34.58) 1:42.03 = *1:43.48*


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 10, 2016)

2x2-5.36 4.96 (6.17) 5.26 (4.30)=5.19
3x3-17.08 (21.19+) 17.52 18.06 (13.83)=17.55
4x4-
2x2-4x4=1:37.71
Pyraminx-(7.45) 10.18 (12.41+) 8.91 7.80=8.96
Skewb-(7.68) 9.22 (15.19) 14.37 9.80=11.13


----------



## GhostBear53 (Feb 10, 2016)

3x3x3: 48.410, (49.790), (37.245), 46.014, 47.394 = 47.273


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.26, 6.67, (5.57), (DNF), 6.72 = *6.55* // I don't know what the heck I did this week 
*3x3x3:* (23.65), (17.26), 20.02, 20.32, 19.96 = *20.11* // I better stop here and wait til next week 
*4x4x4:* (3:15.03), (1:58.96), 2:05.66, 2:21.17, 2:09.42 = *2:12.09* // A bit of improvement! A pity the 1st solve I completely messed up
*5x5x5:* 7:47.81, (6:39.80), (8:08.04), 7:15.51, 7:38.25 = *7:33.86* // Second Ao5 with 5x5 and 3min less, still patzer times
*2BLD:* 3:12.71, DNF(2:33.91), DNF(3:09.65) = *3:12.71* // Again, 1st success and then trying to force I spoiled exec in 2nd & memo in 3rd
*3x3x3 OH:* 42.95, (38.47), 44.76, 45.37, (47.25) = *44.37* // Better than last week but still bad
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:26.41* // Not bad, but I need to improve at 4x4 a lot
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 10:15.69* // Still not even sub-10 minutes  I'm so bad at big cubes
*PyraMinx:* 15.92, 14.92, 14.60, (18.53), (12.76) = *15.15* // Bad
*Skewb:* (19.77), (9.08), 12.59, 16.40, 12.27 = *13.76* // Meh


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 11, 2016)

222: (8.19), 5.82, 5.15, (3.02), 6.33 = 5.76
333:16.43, 14.41, (13.35), (20.06), 14.24 = 15.03
444: 1:09.60, (1:00.28), 1:03.12, (1:12.07), 1:01.57 = 1:04.76 [bad]
555: 1:52.48, (1:39.22), (1:53.76), 1:43.59, 1:48.45 = 1:48.17
Megaminx: (2:08.24), 2:17.46, (2:34.53), 2:23.27, 2:29.82 = 2:23.52
Pyraminx: (9.60), 11.35, (DNF), 12.63, 11.03 = 11.67
Skewb: (13.02), 9.06, 7.20, (717), 12.50 = 9.59
Square-1: 55.68, 50.35, (58.95), 38.48, (37.08) = 48.17


----------



## Edmund (Feb 12, 2016)

2x2 - 5.26
5.21, 5.26, 5.30, (5.40), (2.95)

3x3- 22.65
23.21, (15.61), 23.81, (24.89), 20.94


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 12, 2016)

Edmund said:


> 2x2 - 5.26
> 3x3- 22.65



Welcome back, is must be five years or so ...


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 12, 2016)

megaminx: 1:19.30, 1:13.19, 1:22.39, 1:14.87, 1:11.78 = 1:15.79


----------



## nalralz (Feb 12, 2016)

2x2:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
avg of 5: 3.83

Time List:
1. 3.59
2. 3.91
3. (3.42)
4. (4.96)
5. 3.99

3x3:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
avg of 5: 12.69

Time List:
1. 12.31
2. (9.97)
3. 13.05
4. 12.72
5. (13.67)


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2016)

*3x3:* 14.35, 14.22, (16.36), (12.49) 15.80 = 14.79
*4x4:* (1:05.00), 1:00.73, (54.94), 57.31, 56.14 = 58.06
*5x5:* 1:41.55, 1:35.78, (1:45.93), (1:33.57), 1:39.10 = 1:38.81
*6x6:* 3:12.77, 3:13.64, (4:08.81), 3:19.66, (2:43.98) = 3:15.36
*7x7:* 4:43.99, (4:18.31), 4:28.94, 4:29.11, (4:44.57) = 4:34.01
*OH:* 41.40, (26.67), 32.07, 32.94, (DNF) = 35.47
*Megaminx:* 1:53.32, 2:12.20, (2:27.83), (1:49.71), 1:53.93 = 1:59.82


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 13, 2016)

*3x3:* (15.72), (18.53), 17.93, 16.28, 16.01 = *16.74*
*Mega:* (1:52.93), 1:39.52, 1:35.39, (1:25.72), 1:44.25 = *1:39.73*


----------



## asacuber (Feb 13, 2016)

3x3: 13.47,(11.99), 14.35, 14.72,(15.50)=14.18// Good
2x2: (5.38), 3.83, 3.77, 5.20, (3.49)=4.27// Counting 5...
Pyra: (10.24),(6.88), 9.39, 10.10, 8.71=9.40// OK...could've been better.
OH: 35.97, 35.74, (40.32), 40.00,(34.51)// Counting 40... other than that decent
234: 1:58.10// Not really all that good


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 14, 2016)

So we can't submit DNF multi attempts on the site? 

Multi: DNF (5/11 in 44:06.68 - [29:06/14:59]) About a minute faster in both splits as last time, but one cube less solved. Five of the DNFs were flipped/twisted pieces; I checked three of them and they were all memo mistakes. The other DNF was off by 4 edges.


----------



## sunder sarvanan (Feb 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-15
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 24.68
worst: 37.80

mean of 3
current: 28.90 (σ = 6.07)
best: 28.90 (σ = 6.07)

avg of 5
current: 31.50 (σ = 4.92)
best: 31.50 (σ = 4.92)

Average: 31.50 (σ = 4.92)
Mean: 31.40

Time List:
1. 37.80 D2 B' L2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R F' R' D R U2 F R F2 R 
2. 32.47 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 L F' D L2 R D R2 B' F D' 
3. 26.16 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F U R' F U F' D L D R2 
4. 35.85 R L2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 U' F' R2 U B' L D R U 
5. 24.68 D' B R U F R2 L' B' R D L2 U D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 15, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.65, (7.17), 5.23, (4.99), 5.37-> *5.42*
*3x3x3:* 16.62, (16.23), 16.43, (18.20), 16.78-> *16.61*
*4x4x4:* (1:09.95), 1:18.59, (1:28.96), 1:16.71, 1:14.50-> *1:16.60*
*5x5x5:* 2:56.36, (3:06.01), 2:37.69, (2:27.42), 2:35.06-> *2:43.04*
*7x7x7:* 9:47.25, 9:15.24, (10:23.25), (8:38.87), 9:51.72-> *9:38.07*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:07.26, 58.49, 2:09.95-> *58.49*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:28.23, 4:59.69, DNF-> *4:28.23*
*3x3x3OH:* 39.12, 32.23, (49.19), (29.60), 33.72-> *35.02*
*234*-> *1:53.76*
*2345*-> *4:40.56*
*megaminx:* (2:45.44), (3:05.55), 2:57.45, 3:03.64, 2:45.80-> *2:55.63*
*sq-1:* 42.30, (53.88), 47.17, (40.65), 45.77-> *45.08*
*skewb:* 9.47, 6.29, (6.27), (11.26), 8.33-> *8.03*

*3x3x3FM:* 38 moves
Solution: R2 U' R' B' L F' B2 D2 R D R' B' R B2 D B2 D2 B' R' B R B D2 B' U' B D' B' U R F' R' B' R F R' D' B'

R2 U' R' B' L F' //2x2x2
B2 D2 R //2x2x3 
D R' B' R B2 D B2 D2 //f2l-1
B' R' B R B D * B2 D' B' //orient edges

insertions:

* D B' U' B D' B' U ** B (2 moves cancelation)
** R F' R' B' R F R' B (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 16, 2016)

3x3x3 - (13.82) - 15.06 - 15.03 - 14.06 - (18.45) = 14.72 (Really good average for me. The 18.45 was pretty bad though.)

Skewb - 6.87 - 5.71 - (4.63) - (7.90) - 5.68 = 6.09 (Good average for me. Some bad "super" lockups though.)

Pyraminx - (4.88) - 6.98 - 4.92 - 5.90 - (7.82) = 5.93 (Good average for me.)

3x3x3 OH - 35.88 - 31.16 - (46.97) - (29.38) - 43.23 = 36.76 (Really good average for me. I don't really do 3x3 OH though. The 29.38 is a pb.)

Overall, all of these averages were pretty good for me


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 16, 2016)

2x2:
4.33, 4.91, 6.31, 4.61, DNF(6.18) = *5.28*

3x3: 
10.09, 10.12, 11.26, 10.27, 12.66 = *10.55*

4x4:
52.06, 54.75, 54.18, 1:03.41, 42.41 =*53.66*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 16, 2016)

Results week 6: congrats to cuberKid, fabdabs and hssandwich!

*2x2x2*(33)

 1.90 fabdabs1234
 2.03 WACWCA
 2.53 hssandwich
 2.81 Jbacboy
 2.82 lejitcuber
 2.99 G2013
 3.07 Isaac Lai
 3.20 cuberkid10
 3.29 Lapinsavant
 3.47 EDDDY
 3.78 xsrvmy
 3.82 Torch
 3.83 nalralz
 4.18 Tx789
 4.27 asacuber
 4.42 username...
 4.56 epride17
 4.67 ichcubegern
 4.74 Cale S
 5.19 ViliusRibinskas
 5.26 Edmund
 5.28 IMSLOW1097
 5.42 Bogdan
 5.45 MFCuber
 5.46 LostGent
 5.77 Ordway Persyn
 6.25 Isaacattack
 6.55 mafergut
 7.20 Kenneth Svendson
 7.34 h2f
 7.61 MarcelP
 7.79 26doober
 16.64 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.00 DanpHan
 9.41 Lapinsavant
 9.50 fastfingers777
 9.72 Jbacboy
 9.80 lejitcuber
 9.82 cuberkid10
 9.82 hssandwich
 10.13 fabdabs1234
 10.55 IMSLOW1097
 11.57 Speedysolver
 11.67 xsrvmy
 11.80 WACWCA
 11.86 Keroma12
 12.12 EDDDY
 12.31 username...
 12.46 Torch
 12.66 ichcubegern
 12.69 nalralz
 12.98 G2013
 13.22 Cale S
 14.18 asacuber
 14.72 TcubesAK
 14.79 Dene
 15.03 Ordway Persyn
 16.07 LostGent
 16.47 Kenneth Svendson
 16.61 Bogdan
 16.66 evileli
 16.69 Tx789
 16.74 Sergeant Baboon
 17.55 ViliusRibinskas
 18.19 MarcelP
 18.39 epride17
 18.90 Perff
 19.30 h2f
 19.89 Isaacattack
 20.10 mafergut
 21.72 Moops
 22.65 Edmund
  22.72 MFCuber
 26.03 Jason Green
 28.25 26doober
 31.49 sunder sarvanan
 36.25 MatsBergsten
 47.27 GhostBear53
*4x4x4*(22)

 37.37 Lapinsavant
 43.03 cuberkid10
 43.28 xsrvmy
 44.18 EDDDY
 46.03 username...
 46.37 fabdabs1234
 47.39 lejitcuber
 48.16 Jbacboy
 49.27 G2013
 53.66 IMSLOW1097
 53.83 Cale S
 58.06 Dene
 1:00.07 Torch
 1:04.76 Ordway Persyn
 1:05.19 Keroma12
 1:15.73 Tx789
 1:16.60 Bogdan
 1:17.51 Moops
 1:18.50 h2f
 1:43.48 MarcelP
 2:12.08 mafergut
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:23.30 xsrvmy
 1:24.01 cuberkid10
 1:38.68 fastfingers777
 1:38.81 Dene
 1:40.08 Cale S
 1:42.21 username...
 1:48.17 Ordway Persyn
 1:50.35 Torch
 2:08.59 epride17
 2:14.97 Tx789
 2:43.04 Bogdan
 3:14.54 h2f
 7:33.86 mafergut
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(2)

 3:15.36 Dene
 3:39.90 cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(2)

 4:34.01 Dene
 9:38.07 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 16.74 Lapinsavant
 18.09 DanpHan
 18.54 Jbacboy
 20.34 cuberkid10
 20.67 fabdabs1234
 21.02 ichcubegern
 21.44 Torch
 23.63 hssandwich
 28.25 WACWCA
 29.05 username...
 31.88 Keroma12
 35.02 Bogdan
 35.47 Dene
 36.76 TcubesAK
 37.24 asacuber
 40.68 G2013
 44.36 mafergut
 50.12 Isaacattack
 54.18 Moops
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:13.11 Kenneth Svendson
 1:18.63 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.02 fabdabs1234
 7.74 hssandwich
 9.94 WACWCA
 17.77 MatsBergsten
 19.69 h2f
 23.12 Torch
 25.44 Lapinsavant
 34.41 G2013
 58.49 Bogdan
 1:10.73 26doober
 3:12.71 mafergut
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 55.06 Cale S
 1:18.96 hssandwich
 1:19.97 MatsBergsten
 1:39.89 username...
 2:06.73 lejitcuber
 2:12.78 G2013
 2:22.70 fabdabs1234
 2:35.19 h2f
 4:28.23 Bogdan
 DNF Torch
 DNF Keroma12
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:24.34 Cale S
 5:51.81 MatsBergsten
 7:29.14 hssandwich
 9:03.19 Keroma12
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:17.40 MatsBergsten
 DNF xsrvmy
 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

13/13 (57:33)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/13 (55:34)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (17:03)  h2f
1/2 ( 6:43)  G2013
5/11 (44:06)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 50.70 G2013
 1:14.00 Torch
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 56.81 username...
 1:00.90 cuberkid10
 1:04.56 xsrvmy
 1:05.96 Jbacboy
 1:15.66 Torch
 1:20.74 G2013
 1:37.71 ViliusRibinskas
 1:46.24 Moops
 1:53.76 Bogdan
 1:58.10 asacuber
 2:08.12 h2f
 2:26.41 mafergut
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:18.26 cuberkid10
 3:17.26 username...
 3:26.29 Torch
 4:40.56 Bogdan
10:15.69 mafergut
*Magic*(2)

 2.05 hssandwich
 2.11 fabdabs1234
*Skewb*(20)

 3.69 lejitcuber
 3.72 fabdabs1234
 3.73 hssandwich
 4.12 Cale S
 5.46 cuberkid10
 6.09 TcubesAK
 6.48 ichcubegern
 7.58 epride17
 7.62 EDDDY
 7.78 username...
 8.03 Bogdan
 9.54 xsrvmy
 9.73 Tx789
 10.09 Torch
 10.38 Ordway Persyn
 11.13 ViliusRibinskas
 12.23 h2f
 12.57 Isaacattack
 13.75 mafergut
 20.60 G2013
*Clock*(1)

 22.25 username...
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.14 hssandwich
 4.32 lejitcuber
 5.45 EDDDY
 5.63 cuberkid10
 5.70 fabdabs1234
 5.93 TcubesAK
 5.93 Torch
 6.37 username...
 6.80 ichcubegern
 7.14 Tx789
 7.78 Cale S
 8.96 ViliusRibinskas
 9.40 asacuber
 9.44 xsrvmy
 9.73 Isaacattack
 11.67 Ordway Persyn
 15.15 mafergut
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:15.79 JianhanC
 1:33.34 cuberkid10
 1:39.72 Sergeant Baboon
 1:59.82 Dene
 2:02.85 Torch
 2:23.52 Ordway Persyn
 2:55.63 Bogdan
*Square-1*(18)

 13.94 Raptor56
 15.69 obatake
 16.53 lejitcuber
 17.16 hssandwich
 18.78 EDDDY
 19.62 cuberkid10
 21.26 username...
 21.89 fabdabs1234
 23.10 Isaac Lai
 25.83 Cale S
 35.94 Torch
 38.77 Tx789
 40.80 xsrvmy
 45.08 Bogdan
 48.17 Ordway Persyn
 1:01.21 G2013
 1:08.18 Kenneth Svendson
 1:15.64 h2f
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

30 guusrs
30 okayama
31 oyyq99999
32 arbivara
35 Keroma12
36 alex insolito
37 G2013
37 h2f
38 Bogdan

*Contest results*

227 cuberkid10
194 fabdabs1234
192 hssandwich
182 username...
180 Torch
166 lejitcuber
161 Cale S
148 G2013
146 xsrvmy
138 Bogdan
133 Lapinsavant
132 EDDDY
128 Jbacboy
115 MatsBergsten
106 h2f
104 ichcubegern
100 WACWCA
95 Keroma12
94 Dene
94 Tx789
87 Ordway Persyn
71 IMSLOW1097
70 asacuber
70 DanpHan
67 TcubesAK
64 fastfingers777
61 epride17
60 mafergut
56 ViliusRibinskas
54 nalralz
43 Isaac Lai
42 Kenneth Svendson
39 Speedysolver
37 Isaacattack
35 LostGent
34 Deri Nata Wijaya
32 Moops
29 MarcelP
28 Sergeant Baboon
25 Edmund
22 Raptor56
21 obatake
21 evileli
21 MFCuber
19 okayama
19 guusrs
18 26doober
17 oyyq99999
16 arbivara
15 Perff
14 alex insolito
11 JianhanC
8 Jason Green
6 sunder sarvanan
4 GhostBear53


----------

